# The Portal Between



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

> Sam has been missing for two long years. Kate struggles on with her own children and Sam's after Jack left her but she continues to believe that one day Sam will be back. It's Hallowe'en, Samhain and it's a dark moon. Abruptly in a flurry of mystery and magic, Sam is back and Kate's already insecure world is torn apart as forces beyond her experience and understanding flood into her life.











On Kindle
At Smashwords


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Sarah

Welcome to Kindle Boards!

I see you are introducing two novels at the exact same time.

I'll download a sample of _The Portal Between_ to start.

Hope you enjoy it here, it's a nice friendly place where lots of nice people hang out.

Best of luck with both books, a series, I see!

Nancy


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, a series - 2 books so far, one being released over the weekend and one not finished writing yet! 

But as the 2 were already there on kindle (and in other places) I thought I'd pop them both on. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Greetings Sarah! The Portal Between sounds interesting. I'll download a sample 

Good luck with both books!

Sandy


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Greetings Back Sandra!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome -- again -- and congratulations on your book -- again! Two book -->two threads --> two welcome posts. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, again, Ann!

With more than 1 book I'd rather have me as my avatar, is that ok? 
I'll work out how to put book covers and links in my sig later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah. . .you can do what you want. . .there are a few people who have avatars that rotate their book covers. . .check out some of the threads in the Writer's cafe for assistance with that or with images in your signature section. . .the main thing to be aware of is that you should not promote your book outside the Bazaar except via signature links. . .no links in the body of the post. . . .but do look around the whole site. . .there's lots going on and people who get to know you as you shop for tea makers and rice cookers are more likely to try your books too! 

Enjoy!


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

That sounds like my kind of book. I write paranormal cozy mysteries and urban fantasy. I will have to check yours out.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm not entirely sure whether my Portal Series fits more Paranormal or Urban fantasy, but hey, if you read and like it then I'm happy!


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

New Kindle cover, to make it different from the paperback edition.


----------



## bazmaz (Jan 19, 2011)

These look interesting - I will give them a look!  Thanks


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Sarah, just to let you know, my niece and nephew both loved your book.

Looking forward to reading more of your work.

Good luck
Mel


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

Totally enjoyed reading your books! I would recommend these to anyone


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

melcom said:


> Sarah, just to let you know, my niece and nephew both loved your book.
> Looking forward to reading more of your work.
> Good luck
> Mel





wyndwitch said:


> Totally enjoyed reading your books! I would recommend these to anyone


Thanks Mel and Wyndwitch - Good to hear of the Portal Series being enjoyed.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just wanted a quick note to tell you I love the cover art. I think it could use a bit of a bright bit somewhere in the tree trunk to jazz it up. grin. but i do like it.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I hear ya on the cover Thea! There's something not quite right, something missing.... It's on my To Do list.


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Sarah,
Just wanted to let you know that I recommended Portal to my sister who loves fantasty novels. She is loving it so far.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

The Portal Between is currently down to 0.98p on Kindle UK - but only until all the bank holidays are over.


----------

